# Remote fracture



## solocoder (Oct 31, 2019)

Can someone tell me how to code a "remote" fracture?  Example:  Remote bilateral rib fractures.   Any good ideas?


----------



## twizzle (Oct 31, 2019)

solocoder said:


> Can someone tell me how to code a "remote" fracture?  Example:  Remote bilateral rib fractures.   Any good ideas?


When a provider documents a condition as 'remote' they are really referring to a condition that existed in the past and was treated elsewhere. It is not a specific condition and has no specific code. If it is relevant to the current encounter you could code it as history of fracture if you knew how they sustained the fracture (pathological or traumatic), otherwise I wouldn't code it.


----------

